# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Beres Hammond in Ohio

## Kelly Holderfield

Beres in Columbus Ohio June 6th !!!!! anyone else going ?????? Cant wait for a little taste of JA so close to home

----------


## Reggae Roy

We will be seeing Beres on Thu. June 21 in New Haven, Connecticut. Can hardly wait. Sounds like an interesting opening act - 9Tomorrows.

----------


## Flashknit

Hi, we are thinking about it!

----------


## Kelly Holderfield

recieved tickets today !!!!!!! dont know much about the venue but as long as Beres is in the house im sure it will be great

----------


## Flashknit

If we decide to go I'll let you know. We are a couple of hours north of Columbus.

----------


## jeannieb

I'm an 1.5 hours north of Columbus. I'm gonna look into this. Alrossa isn't a bad place, I have friends that go there often for concerts. It is however, where Dimebag Darrel was shot and killed. It depends on the type of concert going on as to which crowd you will get. I can assume that Beres will bring a good crowd.

----------


## Kelly Holderfield

thanks for  the the reassurance of venue jeannieb was a little nervous because of shooting but thought that was in the past and im sure u r right the vibe depends on whose playing and with beres i have no worries

----------


## Rob

I worked at the Alrosa Villa for a couple years back in early 80's. The 2004 shooting was done by a deranged "fan" during a heavy metal concert at the club.

Seeing as this event is 8 years in the past, was at a heavy metal concert, and involved someone who was not of sound mind and was then killed by the Columbus Ohio police, I dont see how you would have any concerns going to the concert there tonight that has Beres Hammond performing at a show called Solid Love 2012. A heavy metal concert tends to draw a different crowd as does a "lovers reggae" concert tends to draw....

----------


## Flashknit

So how was the concert in Columbus?

----------


## Reggae Roy

Please. I am expecting a full report here!!!

----------


## Kelly Holderfield

BERES HAMMOND 6/6/12 OHIO

----------


## Reggae Roy

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Wonderful stuff. I can hardly wait to see him in one week.

----------


## Kelly Holderfield

It was a great show good vibes in the air ,small taste of JA to hold me over till the real JA in Oct Seasplash then Catcha a Fallin star can't wait ,will be watching for ur Report

----------

